# Ivomec Plus: Injected or Oral?



## MG_loves_Toggs (Sep 9, 2013)

Hello all,

I have seen some conflicting information about whether it's better to inject Ivomec Plus or to use it orally. The American Consortium for Small Ruminant Parasite Control seems to say that oral worming is better, especially for preventing resistance. But I have seen some necropsy reports where oral worming with Ivomec Plus worked too well (especially on heavily burdened goats) causing large amounts of worms to detach from the lining of the digestive system and subsequently hemorrhaging.

I'd really appreciate any input anybody has. I have always used Ivomec and Ivomec Plus orally, but after seeing some grotesque necropsy pictures I'm not so sure!! Thanks in advance.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I use all wormers orally. I would think that anyone who has a good handle on parasite control at there farm would be able to give it orally. Perhaps if the status of wormings is unknown and the goat does have a large burden, it could be a problem?

My adults only get wormed three times a year; prebreeding, 100 days bred, and at kidding. I do fecal from spring through fall to check.


----------



## MG_loves_Toggs (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks for your reply. Just out of curiosity, what do your normally use on your does at 100 days bred?


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

The only reason for SubQ de-wormers is for topical parasites. As I tell my kids...Oral for inner, subQ for outer. If you have lice, mites, bots and other things like that...subQ.

Tam


----------



## SANDQ (Dec 27, 2011)

Cindy, when you say you worm your adults at kidding, do you mean after they have kidded, or just before their due date to get some of the worming meds into the unborn kids? Or if given directly after kidding will some meds get into the kids through the milk?
Also Cindy, what is your worming program for kids?


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I follow the protocol that is outlined in the "Health and Wellness" section.

I worm the day they kid. I wouldn't think enough meds would get through the milk, plus, it takes time for parasites to develop so it wouldn't do much good anyway. The worming is for the doe. Due to the stress of kidding, it can bring on a worm load.

At 100 days bred, I use Ivomec Plus. Day of kidding, Cydectin.

For kids, again, I followed the protocol in the Health and Wellness section, worming and doing cocci prevention every 3 weeks. Now, because I fecal, I've been able to cut way back on worming, but I do have to watch the cocci.


----------



## MG_loves_Toggs (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks for the info! I have started doing fecals, but I do like to have some sort of schedule. The GK101 schedule seems to be working well for a lot of people.


----------

